
House Oversight to Apple, Google: Step Up Security on Apps with Foreign Ties - aspenmayer
https://www.nextgov.com/cybersecurity/2020/07/house-oversight-lawmaker-wants-apple-google-step-security-apps-foreign-ties/166890/
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

House Oversight Lawmaker Wants Apple, Google to Step Up Security on Apps With
Foreign Ties

